# Ice on Lake of the Woods



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

So while in Cabela's this weekend I picked up a few little things like a new color Buckshot lure and a rod holder. Nothin' big but when I got to the counter the associate asked me if I'd been out. I told him I hadn't and proceeded to ask if he had heard of any good ice around the area. He told me where I could fish around this area without asking if I lived or fished here but said nothing about the ice conditions. Very weird converation. Anywho, I was wondering if anyone had heard of good ice up on LOTW say Birch Beach or Zippel Bay.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well from all that I heard Zipple had around 5 inches but they weren't letting people out of their access points yet. I heard farther east around Pine Island and such they had around 6 inches out to about 1/4 mile from shore and people were fishing there already. They were basically getting roads and stuff staked out this week and are hoping to open up more places by this coming weekend. That was as of last thursday so I'm sure its changed alot since then. :beer:


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I hear Sportsmans Lodge is putting out houses today.

I guess they have better than 8 inches between the river and the gap.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

12/5/05

"Along the South Shore, 8 to 10 inches have been reported at Four Mile Bay, and many resorts are starting to put out their houses. The focus at the present time points towards Pine Island and other traditional "first ice" locations to get things started. Further along the shore, Zippel Bay is reporting 12 to 13 inches with anglers fishing out to 23 feet."

SWEEEEEET!!!! :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I have a cab. up at arnessen's would like to know how the ice is up there.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

What's the latest word?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Lake of the Woods and the Rainy River
December 13, 2005

"It is a time of contradictions. Worry paces the mind no matter how we try to soothe it. Doubt holds fast until a sudden surge of delight takes control. Tranquility cannot be achieved without apprehension. Put your mind to rest - ice fishing is here.

Those resorts that weren't set up last week are either up and ready to go now, or are planning to be ready by this weekend. The river has been reported as having built up to 6 inches of ice, and a few restless residents have set up their houses. However, pockets of open water have been appearing occasionally, and anyone venturing out should have extreme caution.

Twelve inches of ice has been reported on Four Mile Bay and across the lake. Many of the resorts located on the river along Wheeler's Point have been fishing since the weekend. Most have set up just past Pine Island, and are fishing in 20 to 25 feet of water. 
Along the South Shore, they're fishing at the same depth, through 13 to 14 inches at Zippel Bay, and 8 to 11 inches at Long Point. Those that have been out fishing have been bringing home plenty of good eating fish, along with a few walleye of the larger variety, including an eight and eleven pounder taken this past weekend.

The snowmobile trail has been staked across the lake to the Angle, where fishing has yet to hit full force. The resorts are ready to go, and with 14 inches of ice, many locals are driving out. No bombers have been set out on the ice as of yet, but should be out by the time fishing is in full swing. After a slow weekend, fishing has picked up, and resort owners are anxious for guests to arrive."


----------

